# Long Island Retriever Field Trial Club Fall Trial



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

The trial is now open for entries on Entry Express.
* Rick DiVaccaro will be apprenticing the Amateur Stake.

Hope to see you all there and Good Luck!

Andy


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

The Open will start at the N. End of the Quarry. Park at the N End of the Orchard Field. PLEASE DO NOT WALK OR AIR DOGS IN THE PLAYGROUND AREA. It has been recently topsoiled n seeded. Thank You.
The Derby will start in the Front Field, Park at the Equipment Barns. Good luck to all.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series:

1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17

Scratches: 10, 12, 14, 18

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series:

1, 2, 3, 4, 7, 8, 9, 11, 13, 15, 16

Barb


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Barb,appreciate it..Jim


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Welcome Jim

Open callbacks to the 2nd series. .. 19 dogs

2, 4, 5, 7, 10, 15, 17, 18, 21, 24, 25, 29, 30, 32, 34, 35, 36, 38, 40

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Derby callbacks to the last series... 9 dogs

2, 3, 4, 7, 8, 9,11,15, 16

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series... 14 dogs

2, 4, 5, 7, 10, 18, 24, 25, 29, 30, 32, 34, 35, 36

Barb


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Open will be a 10am Start in the Quarry.
Amateur will start in the field in front of the Equip Sheds.
Qual wil start at the Ditchfields. Signs will be posted to all Stakes. Good Luck!


----------



## 2Shot_Chet (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for info, any Derby results


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Ten said:


> Open callbacks to the 3rd series... 14 dogs
> 
> 2, 4, 5, 7, 10, 18, 24, 25, 29, 30, 32, 34, 35, 36
> 
> Barb


Good Luck, "Ten"....and "Zeva"  (Have to love those Golden Retrievers, Barb!) 

Best in the AM, too!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open callbacks to the last series... 13 dogs

2, 4, 5, 7, 18, 24, 25, 29, 30, 32, 34, 35, 36

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Judy... Ten and Zeva still playing 
Oh and I completely understand! 

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Derby placements:

1) #16 - Hailey - Alex Abraham
2) #8 - Mamba - Orvin Kiser
3) #3 - Benny - Jerry Houseweart
4) #15 - Buzz - Justin Aimone

RJ) #4 - Tar - Edmund Curran

Jams: 2, 7, 9

Congrats to all..

Barb


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Congratulations Alex and Hailey


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Ten said:


> Thanks Judy... Ten and Zeva still playing
> Oh and I completely understand!
> 
> Barb


..........


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open placements:

1) #29 - Bullet - Hank McNeil
2) #4 - Tucker - Alex Abraham (new FC and national qualifier)
3) #30 - Abe - O/Lynn Budd H/Ed Forry
4) #25 - Laser - Paul Brown

RJ) #5

Jams: 18, 24

3 handles... jams not given (sorry Judy )

Congrats to all...

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Qualifying placements:

1) #25 - Luke - Scott Wilson
2) #11 - Briggs - Lynn Williams
3) #5 - Lager - Tim McGarry
4) #17 - Sadie - Bob Arthur

RJ) #2

Jams: 1, 18, 19, 20, 21

Congrats...

Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to 3rd series... 14 dogs

1, 8, 12, 15, 18, 19, 20, 23, 24, 26, 27, 33, 37, 38

Barb


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Great!  Thank you for the callbacks...and Good Luck!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Amateur callbacks to last series.... 6 dogs

12, 19, 26, 27, 33, 37

Barb


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Ten said:


> Amateur callbacks to last series.... 6 dogs
> 
> 12, 19, 26, 27, 33, 37
> 
> Barb



..............


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Amateur placements:

1) #27 - Ten - Barb Radtke (qualifies for National AM)
2) #20 - Bullet - Hank McNeil (qualifies for National AM)
3) #19 - Player - Paul Brown
4) #33 - Laser - Paul Brown

RJ) #12

Jam: 37

Congrats to all...

Barb


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Barb and Ten, on the Amateur WIN and Qualifying for the National Am!

rita


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

.............   Congratulations, Barb...and Ten! A great Fall 2016  ...and 2017 is looking pretty good, too!..awesome!

Judy


----------



## CRNAret (Oct 3, 2012)

Way to go Team Ten!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Hank McNeil, on your Open WIN and Amateur Second and Qualifying for the National AM!

Nice weekend for Bullet and Hank! 

Six of our Bullet x Xena (Clooney's Dam) youngsters from the first breeding have just begun running Derbies. At 17 months, they have earned a WIN (at 14 months), two Seconds, a Third, two Fourths, five Reserve Jams, and five Jams! 

We are proud of Bullet and Xena for producing such a nice litter!

rita


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations Barb and Ten, Hank and Bullet!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Thank you very much!!!! . . Judy, Rita, Rob and Wendy...

Barb


----------



## Coal Delivery (Jan 29, 2013)

Congratulations to Barb and Ten...........


----------

